

Apprenticing to many masters - kyleburton
http://apprentice.kfitz.me/2009/10/01/many-masters/

======
plinkplonk
Uhh so if you can't learn by "sitting at the feet of" a "master", you learn
what you can by yourself and touch base occasionally with the good people you
do know and soak up what you can. Hardly insightful.

You can just say "try to work with programmers better than you" without all
this medieval framing.

I personally think all this talk of the "Way" and guild inspired talk of
"masters" and "journeymen" and so on is pretentious and inappropriate for
programming in the 21st century but that's just me. In the olden days you
_had_ to join a guild and apprentice yourself to a "master" to learn a craft.

In programming, while it would be great to work with really good people(say,
the kind of people interviewed in Coders at Work), the default for almost
everyone is to learn without the benefit of a "master programmer". Pete
McBreen wrote this really terrible book and from then we have all these pious
mumblings about "apprentices" and "journeymen".

------
caffeine
Did this guy's URL (apprentice.kfitz.me) make anybody else think he might have
the Talent? (Robin Hobb...)

------
edw519
Where did the things I need to know to do my job come from?

    
    
      Mom, Dad, & family         10%
      kindergarden                5%
      elementary school           1%
      middle school               1%
      high school                 1%
      college (B.S. math)         1%
      college fraternity          5%
      business school (MBA)       1%
      my first mentor             5%
      my second mentor           10%
      my users over the years    10%
      my employers & customers   10%
      reading                     5%
      other programmers           5%
      doing on my own            30%
                               -----
                                100%

